# Customer complaint email address for Philips?



## Vormulac (25 Mar 2010)

Good. Grief.

I have a very nice bean to cup coffee machine, a Gaggia Synchrony Compact Digital, I've had it for a couple of years and it got to the point where it desperately needed a service. It seems that Gaggia were recently taken over by Philips, so my service enquiry was handled by them. Ok, it cost quite a lot of money, but it included the courier from me and back again, parts and labour. I booked it in with Philips support on the first of Feb and the machine was actually delivered to their workshop on the 22nd of Feb, since then I have heard nothing.

I just phoned up Philips to see where my coffee machine has got to and apparently it is still sitting waiting to be repaired. I'm absolutely stunned. Nearly two months has gone by and they haven't even touched it. If I hadn't already stumped up the cash I would write it off and go and buy a different brand in protest (although annoyingly my Gaggia does make better coffee than the £1000 Delonghi my friend has).

Subsequently I want to write an email to Philips explaining my discontent with their service but I don't want to use the form on their website as naturally it asks for the Philips model number, and as I don't have one I expect my email would just find its way into the digital waste bin before anyone read it. So does anyone have a valid email address for Philips that I could direct my ire towards instead? :evil: 

Thanks.

V.


----------



## RogerS (25 Mar 2010)

I wouldn't bother with an email. I'd write a letter. If you're really keen then for a few quid you can get the home address (unless that has changed) of a board director from Companies House. OK - he/she won't personally handle it but companies the size of Philips usually have a team of dedicated go'fers who deal with these. Better coming in at the top pi**ing down than from the bottom trying to rise through the hierarchy.


----------



## Dibs-h (25 Mar 2010)

Vormulac":18ccxxgd said:


> Good. Grief.
> 
> I have a very nice bean to cup coffee machine, a Gaggia Synchrony Compact Digital, I've had it for a couple of years and it got to the point where it desperately needed a service. It seems that Gaggia were recently taken over by Philips, so my service enquiry was handled by them. Ok, it cost quite a lot of money, but it included the courier from me and back again, parts and labour. I booked it in with Philips support on the first of Feb and the machine was actually delivered to their workshop on the 22nd of Feb, since then I have heard nothing.
> 
> ...



Gaggia are\were based in Halifax - drove past their factory shop (and I assume the rest of their operation) countless times in the past. Just looked at the website & yes it goes to Phillips,

http://www.support.philips.com/support/ ... Country=gb

There's some sort of Live Chat thingy - have you tried that?


----------



## BMac (25 Mar 2010)

Like Roger said, I would go with the letter idea.

Now, in the past I encountered appalling service from a couple of big companies so I called them up to ask who I would send a letter of gratitude to because I had just had superb service and I wanted to let the main man know what a super outfit he was running. Each time I was quickly given the name of the Chief (everyone likes their boss to be happy) so was then able to send him a letter outlining exactly what was going on. Amazingly, I did then receive superb service.

By the way, I sent the letters by recorded delivery and marked them 'Private and Confidential'.

I'm not advocating such underhand methods for every situation but sometimes, when we are getting shunted about with no results or apparent interest, it can be worth using a bit of deception to get where we want (nobody wants their boss to know what's going on).

Brendan


----------



## Vormulac (25 Mar 2010)

Sneaky!  I think I will go with the letter approach, makes it a little more formal I suppose.

Thanks guys.


----------



## kasandrich (25 Mar 2010)

From the Philips.co.uk website I found



Chairman and Managing Director

Philips Electronics UK Ltd

Mr Peter Maskell.

 


I would send an email to [email protected] 99% guarantee it will get to him.

Politely express your displeasure, but most of all, document what you want from them.

If you document what you want in these circumstances, and you demands are reasonable, you will often get it.

If what you really want is your coffee machine back asap then request it back within 7 days.


----------



## RogerS (25 Mar 2010)

kasandrich":2f9962qx said:


> .....
> If what you really want is your coffee machine back asap then request it back within 7 days.



Repaired, hopefully


----------



## head clansman (25 Mar 2010)

hi 

companies unbelievable ain't they , this is about my daughter who lives in holland , bought a new plasma flat screen tv last year with a full 3 yr guarantee for 1600 euro's any way about three months ago whilst still in it's first yr of guarantee a two pixels went right in the middle of the screen anyway went through all the motions returned the tv so the company could repair two months went by many phone calls then a quote came through the door for 2700 euro to repair it, after many calls to the company they said no to the quote and told them to return it to her home and again many weeks later enquire to where is my tv it not been returned and was told sorry before it leaves us we must receive payment of 175 euro's a return payment . the mind boggles . hc :shock: :?


----------



## Mike.C (25 Mar 2010)

head clansman":54i297nl said:


> hi
> 
> companies unbelievable ain't they , this is about my daughter who lives in holland , bought a new plasma flat screen tv last year with a full 3 yr guarantee for 1600 euro's any way about three months ago whilst still in it's first yr of guarantee a two pixels went right in the middle of the screen anyway went through all the motions returned the tv so the company could repair two months went by many phone calls then a quote came through the door for 2700 euro to repair it, after many calls to the company they said no to the quote and told them to return it to her home and again many weeks later enquire to where is my tv it not been returned and was told sorry before it leaves us we must receive payment of 175 euro's a return payment . the mind boggles . hc :shock: :?



Hi Martin, what happened to the warranty? Why would they want her to pay to have the tv repaired when it is still under the original guarantee? I hope that she has not paid the €175 to have the tv returned. I think that she should contact trading standards or whatever the equivalent is in Holland :twisted: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## head clansman (25 Mar 2010)

hi mike

That my point mike, makes your mind boggle , no way , it's in the hands of a solicitor now, still being dealt with. hc


----------

